# Magsafe diode éteinte, ne charge plus !



## Clemapo (30 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Il m'en arrive une bonne : mon MBP, qui n'a même pas 2 mois, ne se charge plus ! Et pour cause, la diode du magsafe reste desespérement éteinte...

En fait, elle était allumée, et elle s'est éteinte d'un seul coup et n'a jamais voulu se rallumer.... J'ai tenté de retirer la rallonge fournie avec le chargeur, j'ai changé de prise mais rien n'y fait...

Que faire ?

Mon MBP est à 24% de charge (là je squatte le PC de ma fille...), demain je compte aller chez Apple pour tenter un échange (Je ne l'ai pas acheté chez Apple mais je l'ai bien enregistré sur le site d'Apple)...

Franchement, je suis très contente de mon MBP mais VRAIMENT PAS contente que le chargeur déconne !!!! Au bout d'un mois et demi, faut pas pousser, non !!!

J'ajoute que je suis super soigneuse, je le le laisse jamais trainer et pendouiller accroché à mon MBP, je le porte lorsque je déplace mon MB !!!

Pensez vous que cela puisse être autre chose qu'un magsafe défectueux ?

Merci !


----------



## supergrec (30 Avril 2011)

Tu peut voir si cela vien de ta batterie en appuyant sur alt et en cliquant sur l'icone de la batterie situé dans ta barre d'etat.

Tu aura l'etat de la batterie.

Si elle bonne cela vien du macsafe.

Je pense que tu as deja du le faire mais essaye de changer de prise de courant ou si tu as une connaissance qui a un macbook avec ce modele macsafe essaye.


----------



## Clemapo (30 Avril 2011)

Demain, je vais à l'Apple Store... Voir si ça vient du magsafe ou du MB !!!

Quoiqu'il en soit, je pense être bonne pour aller à la Fnac lundi soir, là où je l'ai acheté, pour faire jouer la garantie car je doute que l'Apple Store me remplace "comme ça" le magsafe !

Et j'espère que si cela vient du magsafe ils ne vont pas vouloir que je leur donne le MBP avec !!! J'en ai besoin !!! Et avant d'y aller, je sauvegarde ce qu'il y a dessus, même s'il n'est pas vieux, parce qu'on ne sait jamais.... Déjà, ma sauvegarde Itunes !!! Je ne vais plus pouvoir synchroniser mon iphone !!! (faudrait pas qu'il me fasse un bug non plus, celui là !)

Par contre, si cela vient vraiment du magsafe, je squatte l'Apple Store au minimum 30/45 mn pour recharger un peu mon MBP, parce que les 23% ne vont pas durer longtemps, surtout qu'il ne faut pas descendre en dessous de 10%......... !

(et pour info, ma batterie était en super forme au dernier coconutage : 99% ! Elle est remontée de 2% !)


----------



## supergrec (30 Avril 2011)

Je pense que c'est le mieux a faire.

Par contre evite d'aller a la Fnac passe directement par un apple store.

Quelque article recuperer sur le site apple en ce qui concerne la reparation des macbook : 

-Comment faire réparer mon MacBook ? 

Apple pourra réparer votre MacBook, en utilisant lune des options suivantes :
Service après-vente en magasin : apportez votre MacBook au Centre de Services Agréé Apple ou à la boutique Apple la plus proche de chez vous.
Service de réparation par courrier : envoyez votre MacBook à Apple en vue dune réparation

-Les fichiers de mon MacBook seront-ils préservés ? 

Effectuez une sauvegarde de vos données au cas où ce ne serait pas le cas. Bon nombre de réparations nécessitent le remplacement ou le formatage du disque dur par Apple, engendrant la perte de vos données. Veillez à sauvegarder vos données de façon régulière pour limiter les risques de perte de données. Apple et ses Centres de Services Agréés ne sauraient être tenus responsables de tout dommage ou perte de programmes, données ou autres informations enregistrés sur votre MacBook pendant la réparation. 

-Lun de mes accessoires MacBook ne fonctionne pas. Puis-je en commander un de rechange ? 

La plupart des accessoires fournis avec votre ordinateur peuvent être remplacés. Contactez le Centre de Services Agréé Apple ou la boutique Apple la plus proche de chez vous ou contactez Apple. Un agent du support technique vous aidera à établir un diagnostic de la panne et à commander une pièce de rechange, si nécessaire.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Avril 2011)

Okay,

Vas chez Botanic et achètes un poisson rouge (marque générique). Branches ton magsafe à une prise de courant et trempes l'embout magnétique dans son aquarium. 

Si le poisson n'y survit pas, c'est ton Macbook qui a un problème. Et effectivement là, tu fais bien d'utiliser ce qu'il lui reste de batterie pour faire une sauvegarde, parce que ton appareil il va finir au sav.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Avril 2011)

Atlante ! Tsss, tjrs des bonnes idées ! 


L'adaptateur secteur d'Apple est certainement le truc le plus mauvais que produit la marque en série. Si tu regardes sur le site d'Apple, il doit avoir une note de 2/5 ou un truc  du genre. 

Sans tester un autre adaptateur sur le Mac, impossible de savoir lequel des deux est défaillant. Mais je dirais l'adaptateur.


----------



## Clemapo (1 Mai 2011)

Merci à vous tous  (la j écris de mon iPhone, soyez indulgents pour les oublis d accents et d apostrophes !  )  Je vais a l Apple store tout a l heure, c est dans des moments comme ça qu on est heureux d habiter Paris !  Un ami m a également dit d aller direct chez Apple puisque de toute façon si cela ne vient pas du magsafe, il finira chez Apple !   Pascal, oui, j ai vu que les adaptateurs étaient certes un joli petit gadget mais pas toujours très fiable (et encore le mien n a pas explosé  )  Et je vais sauvegarder les quelques trucs qui sont dessus...  Une question : j ai office 2011 et un logiciel de généalogie pour lesquels je n ai qu une clé, au cas ou on me remplace la machine, comment fait-on ? Parce que ce ne sera plus le meme numéro de série ???  Merci !


----------



## Clemapo (2 Mai 2011)

Re-merci !  Je suis allée a l Apple store ce midi (c était fermé hier, et oui ! 1er mai !) et cela venait bien du magsafe ! Ils me l ont changé sans histoire (bien que j ai acheté mon MacBook ailleurs !) !   Rapide et efficace ! Ouf ! Mon MBP va enfin avoir a manger ce soir !   (mais je l avais un peu rechargé a l apple store...  )  Et pour info, il s agissait a première vue d un problème sur la prise du magsafe (qui était nickelle d aspect extérieur...)  Bonne soirée !


----------

